# Control de motor con un CI cuidando el voltaje y puerto



## Hardrocker (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola, yo queria controlar un motor comun con el puerto paralelo.
La cosa es que hablé con un amigo y me dijo que no lo podia conectar directamente porque sino se me quemaba.
Lo que hice fue averiguar en internet, y me encontré con el integrado 74HC244 que, segun dicen, si el motor pide mas energia de la que puede entregar el puerto, entonces el integrado se la da a través de una bateria de 9Volts a la que será conectado.
La cosa es que no pude conseguir el integrado... a decir verdad solo conseguí este modelo "74HC244A", nooo se si es lo mismo, supongo que no.
Alguien seria tan amable de orientarme un poco? 
Gracias!!.


----------



## Hardrocker (Jun 29, 2007)

Nadie sabe?


----------



## juanpavz (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola, el 74244 es un buffer unidireccional, para evitar q señales indeseadas retornen al puerto (corrientes inducidas q puede generar el motor), pero este integrado no te dará la corriente necesaria para poder hacer funcionar el motor, q supongo debe ser DC por lo q mencionas, y si quieres controlar la direccion del giro deberas utilizar un L293D a este integrado si le podras conectar la alimentacion de 9v de tu bateria.


----------



## mati89 (Jul 1, 2007)

con un opto 4N25 , 4N26 , 4N28 , 4N35 ,4N38  o 4N36 lo podes controlar tranquilamente mientras no tenga una corriente muy exesiva 
fijate que en la entrada del led le tenes que poner una resistencia de 330 ohms


----------



## Hardrocker (Jul 1, 2007)

Y usando un ULN2003? habia leído que éste aumenta la salida, puede ser?
No es un motor paso a paso, es un motor comun, pero que no le bastan los 3.3 ó 5V que le puede dar el puerto.
Gracias.


----------

